
Show HN: ETH Watch – Free Ethereum Address Monitoring - rgawdzik
https://ethwatch.io
======
lpellegr
The idea looks great but what happens if you detect a malicious activity?
Okay, you will send an alert but in 99.99% of the cases you will not have the
time to cancel any transactions.

